# RADICAL TRIKES



## THE REBIRTH_old (Sep 12, 2006)

IM SURE THERE IS A TOPIC ALREADY BUT NOTHIN COMES UP WHEN I SEACRH......FOR IT I HAVE TO SEE WAT MY COMP. IS FOR NEXT YEAR....OR IF U GUYS CAN GET PICS AT VEGAS FOR ME IM NOT GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR THAT SUXS HARDCORE.....OR IF U HAVE PICS POST THEM UP THNXS ALOT

THE REBIRTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

NO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2006, 07:08 AM~6275991
> *NO
> *


x4


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2006, 07:13 AM~6276010
> *x4
> *


You mean x2 homie, none of dat gang stuff here :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SIC'N'TWISTED sup homie and sup to RAUL too


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2006, 11:05 AM~6277123
> *SIC'N'TWISTED sup homie and sup to RAUL too
> *


i see how it is.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont know the difference between radical and full custom so bare with me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not a trike but cool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2006, 12:05 PM~6277123
> *SIC'N'TWISTED sup homie and sup to RAUL too
> *


wtf i see how it is


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2006, 12:30 PM~6277510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight trike..seen it in person..its also for sale..right now..cant remember how much he was askin


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 30 2006, 04:42 PM~6277547
> *thats a tight trike..seen it in person..its also for sale..right now..cant remember how much he was askin
> *


find how much for me


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

homie you wana buy everything 
he is selling it for 4000


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 30 2006, 03:50 PM~6277566
> *homie you wana buy everything
> he is selling it for 4000
> *


id pay only 2000


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2006, 01:58 PM~6277586
> *id pay only 2000
> *


i would just build my own


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 30 2006, 01:41 PM~6277543
> *wtf i see how it is
> *


Okay billy calm down!!!!
What's up homie?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that purple one is cool.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer one of my favorite trikes


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

theyre all kool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2006, 02:24 PM~6277679
> *Okay billy calm down!!!!
> What's up homie?
> *


lol nothen :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 30 2006, 05:41 PM~6278457
> *theyre all kool
> *


Sure are.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 30 2006, 05:41 PM~6278457
> *theyre all kool
> *


x2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DUNNO IF FULL OR RAD THOUGH
BUT LOVE IT :biggrin: 









TEARS OF THE CLOWN


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MORE :biggrin: 
























LIVING LEGEND :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres another pic of one eric just posted


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

the crow


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DRHARRIE (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 30 2006, 07:49 PM~6278864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE EVEN A BIKE IN THIS PIC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ALL I SEE IS A FEMALE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 30 2006, 07:11 PM~6278983
> *
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

a sexy female


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 30 2006, 07:11 PM~6278983
> *
> *


SHIT THAT IS OVER DONE TO MESSY
ONE OF THE UGLYS TRIKES


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 09:46 PM~6279798
> *SHIT THAT IS OVER DONE TO MESSY
> ONE OF THE UGLYS TRIKES
> *


X4


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 1 2006, 02:16 PM~6279798
> *SHIT THAT IS OVER DONE TO MESSY
> ONE OF THE UGLYS TRIKES
> *


yer u can't even tell wat's wat and can't even tell its a bicycle to confusing :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 30 2006, 07:11 PM~6278983
> *
> *


you no wat i have 1 question dat i always wanted to no about dis bike


y is there a silver fender in the front :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 1 2006, 07:24 AM~6281047
> *you no wat i have 1 question dat i always wanted to no about dis bike
> y is there a silver fender in the front  :uh:
> *


THEY RAN OUT OF KANDY GREEN


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

That's one ugly bike :barf:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2006, 07:34 AM~6281085
> *THEY RAN OUT OF KANDY GREEN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: maybe


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2006, 07:34 AM~6281085
> *THEY RAN OUT OF KANDY GREEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

These are all nice bikes. Especially that ass uffin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 30 2006, 09:46 PM~6279798
> *SHIT THAT IS OVER DONE TO MESSY
> ONE OF THE UGLYS TRIKES
> *


Have you ever seen the bike in person?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 06:36 AM~6287184
> *Have you ever seen the bike in person?
> *


I havent. Have you?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 08:42 AM~6287582
> *I havent. Have you?
> *


Plenty of times!! And know you havent because you have to go to the shows to see it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 08:43 AM~6287979
> *Plenty of times!! And know you havent because you have to go to the shows to see it!
> *


What do you like best about it? What are its best features and how did they influence your trike? I think I would still go look at it just cause Im sure I missed some detail.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

what up phoenix!!!! ROLLERZ.... three Day till well you know what more titles......


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

thnxs if u guys get more then post up

damn eric u speak your mind


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Those bikes and CHERRY, Nice Topic homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Oct 2 2006, 03:28 PM~6290363
> *Those bikes and CHERRY, Nice Topic homie. :thumbsup:
> *


JUST TRYIN TO SEE MY COMP FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 09:46 AM~6288002
> *What do you like best about it? What are its best features and how did they influence your trike? I think I would still go look at it just cause Im sure I missed some detail.
> *


Well to prove you don't need a kandy to win! Make your own parts insted of having other people do your shit and last but not least to win with class and sit back and watch people talk shit with there mild custom trikes!!


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 03:50 PM~6290549
> *Well to prove you don't need a kandy to win! Make your own parts insted of having other people do your shit and last but not least to win with class and sit back and watch people talk shit with there mild custom trikes!!
> *


YEA I AAGREE WITH U ON SUMTHING U SAYED BUT WAT IF U DONT HAVE THE TOOLS TO MAKE THE CUSTOM PARS...WAT IF U DRAW THEM UP AND HAVE THEM DONE SEE IT IS ONE OF THOSE THINGS I GUESS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MILD TRIKES ARE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!
SIC N TWISTED THE BEST ONE OUT THERE


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 2 2006, 04:07 PM~6290692
> *MILD TRIKES ARE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> SIC N TWISTED THE BEST ONE OUT THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 2 2006, 02:50 PM~6290549
> *Well to prove you don't need a kandy to win! Make your own parts insted of having other people do your shit and last but not least to win with class and sit back and watch people talk shit with there mild custom trikes!!
> *


Do you think that people criticize that trike for spacific reasons? Whats your thought on why people dont like it? Are they just voicing there opinions or are they just "hating"? I see that half the time RO has to defend themselves from people saying things about the club. Thats really unfortunate because I know alot of you guys are good people. Name calling doesnt help your situation. If anything it works against you.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2006, 04:19 PM~6290780
> *Do you think that people criticize that trike for spacific reasons? Whats your thought on why people dont like it? Are they just voicing there opinions or are they just "hating"? I see that half the time RO has to defend themselves from people saying things about the club. Thats really unfortunate because I know alot of you guys are good people. Name calling doesnt help your situation. If anything it works against you.
> *


The funny thing is i am not defending RO because he wasn't in RO when he won the titles. People don't like it because it's diffrent then anything out there and no one could beat it. People like to see the same shit over and over and over and the best thing people can do is talk shit about it. The ONLY thing that makes me mad that the people that talk the most shit don't go to the shows or don't have anything to compete with!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 1 2006, 04:49 AM~6278864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont even know why I even looked at the bike in this girl picture but NOBODY ever commented on the backwards stem! The handlebars are fine but they put the stem on backwards. They were probably busy staring at her ass to notice when they put the stem on there :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 3 2006, 07:44 PM~6295822
> *The funny thing is i am not defending RO because he wasn't in RO when he won the titles. People don't like it because it's diffrent then anything out there and no one could beat it. People like to see the same shit over and over and over and the best thing people can do is talk shit about it. The ONLY thing that makes me mad that the people that talk the most shit don't go to the shows or don't have anything to compete with!
> *


x2 Or they don't even have a bike in that category. If you hate it or think its that ugly then build something better that *you *think looks better and go out and beat it.

I'm not talkin about Socios, I'm talkin about the haters up in here. Oh well you either hate it or you love it, you can't please everyone. There are people that think Tombstone is the ugliest bike out there but I don't care cuz I didn't build it to please them. That bike is to please ME :biggrin: 

If other people can't appreciate the time and creativity it takes to create radical bikes then stick to street customs and stop talking smack about other people's talents and ideas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 3 2006, 08:53 AM~6295849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact of the matter is, people are going to say things if they have a car/bike/truck/boat or whatever. An old lady walking by, the mailman, who ever. I get people who dont really know about lowrider bikes ask me why its so low and other stupid questions and they just roll off of me cause I dont care what they say. I know the opinions of those people dont matter to me. When my peers start to wonder about things, then its time to listen to what there saying. 

If I took my trike and painted everything pink with the rims painted blue. People are going to wonder whats wrong with me. My peers and other people elsewhere are going to wonder if I got dropped on my head. Even though someone doesnt want it, they open themselves to that kind of critisim and to ignore that or to deny that kind of attention is foolish. Your at another level at that point. 

Now, I would like to see that trike in person. I will be honest with you and I have some things that I dont like about it. I saw in the magazine that when they cut the forks out, the ends wernt ground down all the way before plating. Why didnt they do that? I would also like to know why the front fender is silver? I think some people might be kinda picky about the engraving and some other details. Now, I dont know if your going to label me a hater or whatever but I think these are some of the reasons why they might not be fond of that trike. I agree with tony o. Build your bikes for yourself but dont get mad when people dont like it. I dont have to have a car to say something about a COTY or whatever. Theres no qualification or certification for that sort of thing.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lot of writing i dont feel like readin it so i will just put this


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 3 2006, 03:32 PM~6298407
> *  lot of writing i dont feel like readin it so i will just put this
> 
> 
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

this would be a radical right? but i think its been redone now though?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 4 2006, 10:58 AM~6299422
> *this would be a radical right? but i think its been redone now though?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yer i've got a pic of it newer then that one with the orange rims i will post up in a min or 2


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 3 2006, 08:50 AM~6295838
> *I dont even know why I even looked at the bike in this girl picture but NOBODY ever commented on the backwards stem!  The handlebars are fine but they put the stem on backwards.  They were probably busy staring at her ass to notice when they put the stem on there :roflmao:
> *


lol that is pretty funny..but my guess is that the reason why its backwards is because its easier to reach the bars from the seat all the way in the back.. :dunno:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

*if it was rideable


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Oct 3 2006, 05:48 PM~6299820
> *lol that is pretty funny..but my guess is that the reason why its backwards is because its easier to reach the bars from the seat all the way in the back.. :dunno:
> *


I have seen some bikes like that before. They used to do that alot.


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

NICE RIDE HUU??


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

HEY HOW CAN POST SOME PICTURE IN HERE??


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sign up to photobucket or such...upload photo then copy and paste the image code...i think


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

WHERE DO I A PUT THE CODE HOMIE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

use the img 
not the url


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

in ur reply


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

go to www.imageshack.us browse for the pic u want host it then copy the link to forums(1) and paste in ur reply and ur pic will show up


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 01:05 PM~6300405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man that trike it tight


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

THIS BIKE IS CRAZY HOMIES


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 4 2006, 01:08 PM~6300440
> *man that trike it tight
> *


 Is this ur ride


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

NAHH HOMIE MY FRAME GOT JAKED YESTERDAY HOMIE


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 01:14 PM~6300487
> *NAHH HOMIE MY FRAME GOT JAKED YESTERDAY HOMIE
> *


 :0 hey man sorry to hear that


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

IS COOL HOMIE


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what happened to the radical trikes? wassup with these trikes?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 08:05 PM~6300405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This trike has rear air suspension. Its awesome but selling fot too much cash.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

rear air suspension...sounds pretty cool..got any vids or pics of the back risen?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 4 2006, 04:04 PM~6301793
> *rear air suspension...sounds pretty cool..got any vids or pics of the back risen?
> *


 yer i wouldn't mind having a look at setup myself


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2006, 10:51 PM~6297085
> *The fact of the matter is, people are going to say things if they have a car/bike/truck/boat or whatever. An old lady walking by, the mailman, who ever. I get people who dont really know about lowrider bikes ask me why its so low and other stupid questions and they just roll off of me cause I dont care what they say. I know the opinions of those people dont matter to me. When my peers start to wonder about things, then its time to listen to what there saying.
> 
> If I took my trike and painted everything pink with the rims painted blue. People are going to wonder whats wrong with me. My peers and other people elsewhere are going to wonder if I got dropped on my head. Even though someone doesnt want it, they open themselves to that kind of critisim and to ignore that or to deny that kind of attention is foolish. Your at another level at that point.
> ...



Naw man I ain't labeling you a hater. See at least you take time to break it down and look at individual things on there like the forks and fender. Most people just look at it and be like "What an ugly ass POS" just because its different and out of the ordinary. Ya know but I mean hey if people didn't think outside the box and break tradition by putting different colors on there or doing the seat different or whatever then the world would be a boring ass plain Jane vanilla cookie cutter place wouldn't it?

I can see where you're coming from man because you're actually interested in looking at it and breaking it down but some people just hate ya know? Its all good though, he's still the 2 time champ and nobody will ever take that away with all their critisms.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 06:11 AM~6300456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty bad ass, I like that 3 wheel setup on the back :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 4 2006, 06:04 AM~6300399
> *go to www.imageshack.us browse for the pic u want host it then copy the link to forums(1) and paste in ur reply and ur pic will show up
> *


I like http://www.photobucket.com :thumbsup: Its really easy except it doesn't have a drag and drop option on there.


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 4 2006, 01:05 PM~6300405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One tight looking trike you got there bro


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 30 2006, 06:49 PM~6278864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nobody have more pic of this trike :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 5 2006, 09:50 AM~6307002
> *nobody have more pic of this trike :cheesy:
> *


 yer i do i'll have a look for u now


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

another pic of one posted few pages back








another trike


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Oct 4 2006, 04:50 PM~6307002
> *nobody have more pic of this trike :cheesy:
> *


THATS AN EL PASO ,TX TRIKE


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

ooohhh kool another lowrider i could meet at a car show when i go over there for the month of october next year...dude when i went to el paso it seemed dead to me..the streets were empty and no one had info on any car shows! over here in cali its crackin weekend..lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

radical.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wicked.


----------

